# AXN, Animax, and Sony TV



## GaryPotter (Apr 12, 2008)

These three channels are available all over the world. I heard a couple of years ago that Sony was going to launch them here in the US. However, I haven't heard anything since. Does anyone here know anything?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Sony TV is available from Dish Network.


----------



## satexplorer (Feb 6, 2007)

IIP said:


> Sony TV is available from Dish Network.


Sony TV (Not the channel from India) Sony TV has it's own channel in Latin America and India. The question was is Sony TV coming with their own channel here in the states?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

GaryPotter said:


> Does anyone here know anything?


I'm guessing not.


----------



## luisorlando (Jun 19, 2003)

I used to have Animax with Directv Latin America. It was awesome. Last year they drop the channel, so i drop directv and stay with dish. I tried to look for a provider here in Puerto Rico but none of the providers carry them. Sony tv and Axn are carried by Latin American providers and their programming its primary US programming from network tv and cable dubbed in spanish. I dont believe they will add this to US because they wont have original programming for it. Animax is another thing, I have seen shows not seen anywhere else, I would be a great addition.


----------



## ToiletKitty (Aug 15, 2007)

luisorlando said:


> Sony tv and Axn are carried by Latin American providers and their programming its primary US programming from network tv and cable dubbed in spanish.


Not completely true, while some of the shows are dubbed, most of the programming has subtitles, at least the one in prime time. Also, the shows are released way too late, ie, this last seasons just started on the beginning of april


----------

